# Double Booking



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

It's ok to stay on your home local book.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

norcalbay said:


> I am on a fairly good sized job with many Book II hands. When I get to talking with them they tell me, " Well I am number blah blah blah on the books at home." I was always under the impression that if you were working you needed to remove your name from all the out of work lists you have signed. These guys I am sure are still resigning the books at home and elsewhere. How common is this practice? Does everyone turn a blind eye to it? Maybe I am just ignorant of how things "really" are.


This is pretty common actually . Obviously , everyone wants to work in their home local , however there may be a long wait for this to happen . In the meantime if you find out about a local that's taking " travelers " , you go , sign their out of town book , they put you to work , while you continue to move up the list on your home local . You're home local calls and offers you a job and you refuse it to stay where you are , working out of town , then you could get placed at the end of the list .


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

norcalbay said:


> I am on a fairly good sized job with many Book II hands. When I get to talking with them they tell me, " Well I am number blah blah blah on the books at home." I was always under the impression that if you were working you needed to remove your name from all the out of work lists you have signed. These guys I am sure are still resigning the books at home and elsewhere. How common is this practice? Does everyone turn a blind eye to it? Maybe I am just ignorant of how things "really" are.


Travelers usually keep their name on there home books with the thought of their responsibility to man their local work. Now if they are telling you that they are resigning book II while working, then they are being unethical in their approach. (my opinion)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Travelers usually keep their name on there home books with the thought of their responsibility to man their local work. Now if they are telling you that they are resigning book II while working, then they are being unethical in their approach. (my opinion)


Let's say they are working 1200 miles from home, the second book they sign is in an adjacent local to their hometown, would you consider the fact the worker wanted to be closer to home unethical? Or if the scale was higher?


----------



## Shark Man (Oct 20, 2012)

brian john said:


> Let's say they are working 1200 miles from home, the second book they sign is in an adjacent local to their hometown, would you consider the fact the worker wanted to be closer to home unethical? Or if the scale was higher?


So what?
Double booking is double booking.

Great forum BTW.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

We had a vote a few years ago. The result was that if you did electrical work elsewhere you had to tell the hall to remove your name from the out-of-work-list. 

It depends on your local. Some locals are ok with you staying on book 1 and working in another local. Some are not ok with it (they call it "riding the books"). But since benefits are handled by your home local through reciprocity it isn't like they couldn't find out about eventually.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> Let's say they are working 1200 miles from home, the second book they sign is in an adjacent local to their hometown, would you consider the fact the worker wanted to be closer to home unethical? Or if the scale was higher?


Any full union member can sign as many books as they want. Once they go to work outside their local, they must remove themselves from all local books except their home local. If they go to work in their home local, they have to remove themselves from all other local books.

Nothing else is germane to the situation - not rate or geography.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> Let's say they are working 1200 miles from home, the second book they sign is in an adjacent local to their hometown, would you consider the fact the worker wanted to be closer to home unethical? Or if the scale was higher?


Really Brian why would you of all persons even care to wonder the in and outs of being a traveling Brother with ethics? 
To reply to your query when I sign an "OUT OF WORK LIST" I am unemployed, when I work even one hour for an union contractor I either remove my name or simple do not use that placement on those said books to go to work in the future.For the most part what I do is considered construction, you know build it then move on to the next job, so I have no motives to screw over Brothers and Sisters to get a job quicker by keeping my name on an out of work list while I am employed.I do not consider any one who desires to work close to home anything but human(for the most part) it is how they go about obtaining their wants and desires that determine if they have a pure union heart or not. I myself love the road and chase the larger sums of dollars but always as book II on an out of work list. I consider my home to be here in Southern California(I have had a home here for 9 years)but I still sign bookII. I hope I have not offended any one but when you have Brothers and Sisters waiting on an out of work list trying to feed their family on unemployment and then some weasel who has earned income for their family cuts into the front of the line, well that really bites Brian.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Really Brian why would you of all persons even care to wonder the in and outs of being a traveling Brother with ethics?
> To reply to your query when I sign an "OUT OF WORK LIST" I am unemployed, when I work even one hour for an union contractor I either remove my name or simple do not use that placement on those said books to go to work in the future.For the most part what I do is considered construction, you know build it then move on to the next job, so I have no motives to screw over Brothers and Sisters to get a job quicker by keeping my name on an out of work list while I am employed.*I do not consider any one who desires to work close to home anything but human(for the most part) it is how they go about obtaining their wants *and desires that determine if they have a pure union heart or not. I myself love the road and chase the larger sums of dollars but always as book II on an out of work list. I consider my home to be here in Southern California(I have had a home here for 9 years)but I still sign bookII. I hope I have not offended any one but when you have Brothers and Sisters waiting on an out of work list trying to feed their family on unemployment and then some weasel who has earned income for their family cuts into the front of the line, well that really bites Brian.


The bold is all I asked.


----------

